# Happy Birthday To Me



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

That,s me a big 41 now cant wait for the postman to bring some goodies.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Indeed, a very hapy birthday to you, young fella!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday! What ya get?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HARSON!


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

41, seems like a long time ago, and it was. Happy birthday and many more to come.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday to harson happy birthday to you.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

happy birthday sir! was that 21 you said


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Missed this post yesterday, but......HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

happy b-day bro! and many more to come!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Best wishes and health to you ,happy b- day...Mr.Teh


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Well i was late home from work today and the postie had left this lot for me ,a trio of stunning slingshots made by the master of his craft andy the one and only AKM SLINGSHOTS i realy dont know what to say about the quality of these ,you guys can judge for yourself,s , i ordered a sling for my birthday and andy gave me a good deal that included one of his stunning ltd edition saleos ,i got a surprise when i opened up and saw that he had included a lovely cherry natural as a gift for my birthday ,well here they are ,enjoy.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, I remembered you asking about that one.

I am so pleased you are happy with what you have received John. That is what inspires me.

The natural took a fair amount of fabricating, look closely and you will see the thin spacers in there









I will PM you the wood types when my cameras batteries are charged


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

PLEASED is an understatement there was a tear in my eye !


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

I was out the back shooting with these tonight and boy they are good,the blackthorn natural andy made me fits my hand perfect.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Glad it fits my friend, I nearly kept that one, you have number 3 and 8 lol


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad you did not keep it .i love it ,dont worry it will be well looked after here.


----------

